

Google, Android, and the Future of Games on the Web - evo_9
http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/05/19/google-android-and-the-future-of-games-on-the-web/?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRonu67IZKXonjHpfsX66estT/rn28M3109ad%2BrmPBy%2B2IQB

======
ZeroGravitas
It's tragic that they announce this exciting technology and they've already
got customers hitching at them in case they get banned from the iPhone becuase
their supplier is fraternizing with the enemy.

